# How do I prevent Lightroom from Auto Adjusting my JPEGs?



## FairLawnPhotog (Jul 19, 2012)

I was working with .CR2 files in my Lightroom 4. After I did all of my edits and adjustments, I exported my selections as JPEGs to a subfolder. Then I synchronized the master folder and it "found" the subfolder and Added it to the catalog. At that point, Lightroom proceeded to "auto adjust" the Exposure of all of my JPEGs, resulting in OVER-exposed images. How do I stop Lightroom from doing this? I was planning to export my subfolder to a DVD but now I am not sure what Lightroom will do....will it apply its 2nd round of auto-adjustments onto my already perfect JPEGs and create something totally unacceptable? Should I burn the images to a disc outside of Lightroom? 

Please advise,

FairLawnPhotog


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, FairLawnPhotog!

First of all, I would not export Raw's to JPEG's, re-import the JPEG's and then export the JPEG's to another destination again. Export the Raw's as JPEG's either to their final destination or export them to an intermediate destination and then copy them from there to their final destination using finder.

The reason for adjustment of JPEG's during import (which a synchronize folder is) could be a few:

Having a preset applied during import
(check "Show import dialog before importing" in the Synchronize Folder dialog, then check the "Develop Settings" field of the import dialog
Having "Apply auto tone adjustments" turned on in Preferences -> Presets tab
Having a develop default set for JPEG's
Go into Develop on a JPEG, Develop Menu -> Set Default Settings -> Restore Adobe Default Settings

Beat


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome!

As Beat implies, for almost all purposes, JPEGs (in the Lightroom world) are very much a use once and throw away kind of image. It makes most sense to create one from your raw file, use it for its intended purpose, and then discard it. Bringing it back into Lightroom doesn't make sense when you can use LR to create a new one on demand.

Hal


----------

